# George Foreman Gas BBQ - Bargain?



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Hello,

I have just been in my local Curry's. They have the George Foreman Gas BBQ in there for £39.99 instead of the usual £79.99.

I use one of these myself, and can recommend them. They are quick and easy to use, pack away in a flash, and dead simple to clean.

We not only use ours outside, but as an additional cooking util inside too. As they are nothing like a BBQ, more like a gas fired hotplate.

We also use ours like an oven, by closing the lid down. Brilliant for lumps of duck etc 

Since I bought mine some years back, I rarely see them anywhere for sale these days. So was suprised to see them in Curry's. But a hell of a lot cheaper than I paid for mine.

I couldn't live without mine 

Anyway. If anyone is interested...

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...sku=822032&category_oid=-13249&fm=5&sm=6&tm=4

If that URL doesn't work, Curry product code for the item is 822032, you can enter that in the search box and find them yourselfs at..

www.currys.co.uk

(Are we allowed to post URLs on here, not sure).

Cheers


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We met someone while we were in France and they were made up with it, we are down to Curry's as soon as we can although there is a message from lakeland on the answerphone that they have the small Remoska in. So its make your mind up time.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

We also have an electric one on board. But it rarely gets used these days.

The advantage (for us) of the gas one, is that we can use it anywhere anytime, without having to worry about hookup or genny power.

Wile


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *wilecoyote*. You could have converted the above URL to the following:-

http://tinyurl.com/czgrb

By using http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.

I knew there was a way but couldn't remember the URL.

Bear in mind we had just returned from Curry's.. along with a new washing machine (ours been broke for over a week now)?

Mrs Wile was not amused that I was sitting on MHF and not unpacking and plumbing in her new "wash mach" 8O 

Wile


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> Mrs Wile was not amused that I was sitting on MHF and not unpacking and plumbing in her new "wash mach" 8O
> Wile


Im glad you have your priorities sorted :wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Yep - Wile is right.

Those Foremans are a cracking bit of kit, they run off either size of camping gas clip on canister, which seem dear, but i bought 5 when we got the thing, nearly 2 years ago now i think, and i've only got through 2 off them so far.

I have had Beauclaire stuff, gas barbeques, and more. But this litle thing is so simple, and the plate really is a proper non stick, so easy to clean.

The only thing you have to watch, is that when you put the cover down, it can oven cook your sausages, so they don't go brown, the trick is to make sure you give them some time with the lid up, and let them have some air.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wily wrote;



> (Are we allowed to post URLs on here, not sure).


No problems with entering URL's/links to other websites wily, as long as you have no connections with them and don't stand to gain financially from the link, otherwise Nuke will be asking you to get your hand in your pocket and pay for a bit of site advertising :wink:

I think clear guidelines to exactly what is and isn't allowed is in the pipeline as we speak....

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Dave wrote

*Those Foremans are a cracking bit of kit, they run off either size of camping gas clip on canister, which seem dear, but i bought 5 when we got the thing, nearly 2 years ago now i think, and i've only got through 2 off them so far*

Dave. were do you reckon is the best place for canisters?

Sid


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Dave wrote
> 
> Dave. were do you reckon is the best place for canisters?
> 
> Sid


I got 3 of the big ones from the york show last year for a tenner. Bargain.

I seen them at Peterbro (I think the same trader) for much the same price.

But they are expensive in my local camping shop.

Moral of the story - Stock up at show prices


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi SidT

Yes there is always a guy at the shows, but i have noticed them in discount hardware shops, maybe wilkinsons. I think the big cannister is 4.99 RRP, so 3 for a tenner is probably about as cheap as they come.

I see the big supermarkets all get in the camping gear this time of year as well, so it would be a good bet they would discount them as well.

Dave


----------

